# Lakers/New York Trade



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

New York trades: SG Allan Houston (18.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (9.2 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.3 apg in 27.6 minutes) 
SF Shandon Anderson (7.9 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 24.6 minutes) 
PG Moochie Norris (3.5 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
New York receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
SG Kobe Bryant (23.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.3 ppg, +7.0 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
SG Kobe Bryant (23.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Allan Houston (18.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.0 apg in 50 games) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (9.2 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.3 apg in 76 games) 
SF Shandon Anderson (7.9 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 80 games) 
PG Moochie Norris (3.5 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 66 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.3 ppg, -7.0 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

LA Lakers - 

PG - Payton/Norris
SG - Houston/Fisher
SF - Hardaway/Anderson
PF - Malone/Walton
C - Medvedenko/Ha Seung Jin

New York

PG - Marbury/F. Williams
SG - Kobe/Demarr Johnson
SF - Tim Thomas/Kobe
PF - Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney
C - Shaq/Mohammed


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm willing to bet NYK fans think it's a good trade both ways :laugh:


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

i dont want to be a jerk, but that trade sucks. Shaq alone is worth as much as 3 of those players, you would have to put marbury in there to make it plausible.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Any time now, I'm expecting a post about how this trade idea was sarcasm, and how pathetic we all are for not getting it.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Why would someone waste their time making up a trade like that.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Gee, how did I know before I opened this that Shaq and Kobe were both going to New York for a bunch of crap?

I guess it's "sarcasm." Dur hur hur hur.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

you know its sarcasm BOY. My real trade of T-Mac for the Memphis players in the other thread seems pretty even judging by most ppl's responses.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow this trade is horrible.
I don't wanna be mean or anything but...:sigh: this is a waste of time


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

why do people keep posting these one sided trades that never have a chance of happening, you really think thats the best the lakers could get for kobe and shaq?? they could get more for shaq alone


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

its an unfair trade just to get some attention cuz i was bored, and wanted to avoid studying for finals. It's a ripoff, i'll fully admit.


----------

